# Cold smoker mini fridge conversion



## dogman60 (Sep 21, 2016)

20160921_105612.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Sep 21, 2016





I reg. Use my MES 30 and stick burner for most smoking projects and have used several cold smoke products 
In the past but i was thinking about converting 
One of those dorm room mini fridges to a cold smoke unit . They are all over craigslist for 25 bucks .So got one made some holes for smoke entry and damper, put a cool paint job on it  and thinking of a smoke pistol or smoke daddy. I also was wondering about running the thing to keep the temp inside 
Cool for keeping cheese or shrimp cool and firm while  giving the food a clean smoke . And for the holidays smoking salmon cold method with a 80 degree max temp . Got some pics and using the damper vent from a MES for the exhaust . Wife thinks I am a idiot drilling holes in a perfectly good fridge - but my smoker hobby thing keeps me













20160921_121550.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Sep 21, 2016





 out of her way. I will post a few pics


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like a great project!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## dogman60 (Sep 24, 2016)

Picked up a few odds and ends to retro the mini fridge into a small cold smoker using the MES 30 as my smoke generator . Couple of thru hull fittings from west marine and a sanitary water line to connect the mes to the fridge .  All looks good and 
Trying some cheese and shrimp tomorrow .
Positioning the mini fridge over the mes and using cobtained smoke to rise into the 
Mini smoke box should give me enough smoke for any cold sm













20160924_134022.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Sep 24, 2016





oke project ....the vent on the top left has the same adjustible damper as on the MES 30 . And the pipe vent shown on the bottom will be secured over the damper on the 30 to run the smoke .


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 24, 2016)

Did you do anything inside, dogman?

How 'bout some pics from all angles inside and out.  I've got one of these things in my garage that's been waiting for a schrader valve and refrigerant recharge and roundtuit.  Maybe it would be better repurposed as a cold smoker.  I've got a mailbox mod set up for the MES that oughta work.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## dogman60 (Sep 24, 2016)

Sure can post other pics was going to fire it up tomorrow with some cheese . .
One thing you gotta do is blow in some foam the expandable stuff made for fridges - in the door . And i use the grates from masterbuilt after getting rid of the stock glass and plastic .  Turned on and running you can use it as a briner or a cold 
Hold for your cured bacon . This one i am working on now is a kenmore , igloo, and other name brands work great . Also people getting  rid of those glass door wine coolers they would make a really "cool" "  cold smoker .  College kids always selling them on craigslist and let it go !!


----------



## dogman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

Made the decision to try the mini fridge / cold smoker this am. Worked as expected 
and plan on adding it to the yard as another addition to the grill / smoker group. Smoking a small colby marbled cheese as a test . Plenty of smoke from the MES and this addition to the MES can be used for folks to enjoy at any firepit event .
See the pics for the connection . The mini can be placed several feet from the MES 
Smoke source and used as a cold appetizer 
Smoker .  Conversion parts costs about 
15.00 . Camo rattle can paint and some palm frawns for stencile ... in Florida where we live everything has camo themes . 
Can get a bit more tech. Info with inside temps and a  inline drip drain for the smoke line . Added a few pics ....dk













20160925_091257.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Sep 25, 2016


















20160925_091217.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Sep 25, 2016


----------

